

New Nook has built in light and e-ink - ccoggins
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/04/nook-simple-touch-glowlight/

======
ccoggins
I've been waiting for a reasonably priced e-reader with a built in light ever
since I first saw a kindle. I remember thinking "Do I really want to pay a few
hundred dollars for a gadget to have to clip a crappy light on the thing."
Sony had made an e-reader with a built in light but IIRC it was even more
expensive than the original kindle.

